# STOP! Oil Pressure Engine Off! Owners Manual!



## cszy67 (Oct 10, 2015)

OK, around a year ago I was slicing and dicing with an Audi on some big fast curvy roads. After ten or so minutes of spirited driving my dash flashed that fatal message: *STOP! Oil Pressure Engine Off! Owners Manual!* I backed off and pulled over at the next exit, checked the vehicle for leaks, coolant and oil levels, strange sounds, temperatures, etc. All seemed fine so I fired her back up and continued the drive. Everything was good and after a few hours that event faded and I worried no more.

A few weeks ago I was on another highway and had to pull off very quickly - I dove into the 270 degree off-ramp and enjoyed the lateral Gs - near the end my dash lit up once again with that same message: *STOP! Oil Pressure Engine Off! Owners Manual!* I immediately though back to the previous time I saw this and realized that I was in some pretty long and fast turns the previous time. My thought was that the oil pan did not have internal baffles or the oil pick up was in a position that when you are in fast turns for a prolonged period of time the engine is starved for oil.

A few days ago I decided to perform an experiment. I found a cul-de-sac and replicated the lateral Gs along with the extended duration - bingo, same message! The top end of the engine was quite noisy for a few seconds after being starved but quickly returned to normal. Is this a known issue with the FSI or has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## K2Keith (Sep 11, 2006)

Yes! My 2007 GTI does that when it's a little low on oil. Do an oil change and I can throw the car around like nothing. Maybe 3000 miles later and then those high G's in very harsh turns will cause the same thing. I change oil every 5000 miles with full synthetic, but the oil that's in there burns off enough half way through. I've seen other posts on here asking the same question a few years ago and others have confirmed it as well. FSI's are oil hogs.


----------



## Fogcat (Apr 29, 2015)

Indeed if the oil gets low enough that could happen! Mine is an oil hog and I routinely check the oil level because of that. I have never gotten a warning though. It needs oil every 2000 miles roughly.


----------



## cszy67 (Oct 10, 2015)

Interestingly enough I though mine was bad on oil although since I have been using the Liqui Moly I really have not had that much of an issue with oil loss. The exception being the oil that pools up on the driver side just below the camshaft area in the aluminum webbing on the block/transmission area. I still need to find out what that it.

I was just surprised to receive a low oil light due to prolonged tight turning - I would have that that issue had been addressed with baffles and the position of the pickup.


----------



## gerryo619 (May 26, 2010)

cszy67 said:


> Interestingly enough I though mine was bad on oil although since I have been using the Liqui Moly I really have not had that much of an issue with oil loss. The exception being the oil that pools up on the driver side just below the camshaft area in the aluminum webbing on the block/transmission area. I still need to find out what that it.
> 
> I was just surprised to receive a low oil light due to prolonged tight turning - I would have that that issue had been addressed with baffles and the position of the pickup.


Did you ever find out what issue was? I have a 2013 GLI (2.0T) and I got the same warning for a few seconds then it went away. THis happened twice within 5 min of each other. I was driving in bumper-to-bumper. Got home, no leaks, engine sounded normal, engine oil was SLIGHTLY low but seemed normal (since I had last oi changed apprx 2,000 mile ago). Need to figure my plan of action here. Of course this happens right before THanksgiving weekend...


----------



## KentGTiKR (Apr 17, 2008)

I got few times message “Check oil level” on my ‘05 GTI (AXX engine). And yes, it burns oil. During last 10000km I poured additional 1L of fully synthetic oil to keep level at the top. Once I have correct level I saw no more messages regarding oil level/pressure.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cszy67 (Oct 10, 2015)

I have purposely been keeping my engine topped off to the top of the cross-hatched area on the dip stick instead of in the middle. Although I have not had too many hard turns lately neither have I had the message again. Sounds like a good enough reason to check the level and drive in circles real fast to make sure.


----------



## Jdm06 (Oct 29, 2021)

gerryo619 said:


> Did you ever find out what issue was? I have a 2013 GLI (2.0T) and I got the same warning for a few seconds then it went away. THis happened twice within 5 min of each other. I was driving in bumper-to-bumper. Got home, no leaks, engine sounded normal, engine oil was SLIGHTLY low but seemed normal (since I had last oi changed apprx 2,000 mile ago). Need to figure my plan of action here. Of course this happens right before THanksgiving weekend...


I have the same problem too. How did you fix ? Thanks in advance


----------

